# Número do contribuinte



## pele_br

Hello,

Could someone tell me what is the english equivalent of "Numero do contribuinte". If it helps, it was from a Portuguese person, and not an a Brazilian person that used this phrase.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Outsider

É "número de contribuinte" que se diz em português. Em inglês, lamento mas não faço ideia. O mais próximo que me ocorre é _social security number_, mas isso é número da Segurança Social.

P.S. Fui ver o que dizia a Wikipedia, que me lembrou que o número de contribuinte serve para o IRS. Vendo na Net, encontro bastante to termo _tax ID number_ -- será que serve?


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Nos EUA, é ITIN (Individual Taxpayer Identification Number).


----------



## Portimao

Numero de Contribuinte is the National Insurance Number in UK

"Hello,

Could someone tell me what is the english equivalent of "Numero do contribuinte". If it helps, it was from a Portuguese person, and not an a Brazilian person that used this phrase."


----------



## mnajan

That depends on the Country.


----------



## Benvindo

Dom Casmurro said:


> Nos EUA, é ITIN (Individual Taxpayer Identification Number).


 
- - -
Que corresponde ao CPF/MF brasileiro.
BV


----------



## Archimec

No Canadá utilisa-se o SIN (Social Insurance Number) ou NAS (numéro d'assurance social).


----------



## AGATHA2

Sempre achei muito misterioso esse "numero de contribuinte" dado que pessoas que nao pagam contribucoes tambem tem um


----------



## Dona Chicória

Sim, mas são (somos) todos contribuintes potenciais.

E de toda forma, seja de forma direta -  por meio do Imposto de Renda (e aí, sim, a porca torce o rabo:  salário é renda ?), seja por meio dos impostos embutidos (no Brasil)/adicionados (outros países) todos pagamos impostos.

Da morte e do imposto, a gente não escapa!


----------



## AGATHA2

Dona Chicória said:


> Da morte e do imposto, a gente não escapa!


 
Nem do número do contribuinte


----------



## Fluteroo

Geralmente depende do pais, se falarmos da Austrália, TFN Tax File Number para os individuos, ABN Australian Business Number para atividades profisionais e comerciais


----------



## Nikola

Outsider said:


> É "número de contribuinte" que se diz em português. Em inglês, lamento mas não faço ideia. O mais próximo que me ocorre é _social security number_, mas isso é número da Segurança Social.
> 
> P.S. Fui ver o que dizia a Wikipedia, que me lembrou que o número de contribuinte serve para o IRS. Vendo na Net, encontro bastante to termo _tax ID number_ -- será que serve?


É certo depende do pais. nos EUA social security number e tax id number são iguais para individuos.


----------



## Alecrim

Número do contribuinte em inglês é: *Value added tax identification number*. Estive a pesquisar e encontrei esta informação num quadro de referência de vários países da Europa.
Espero que ajude.
Cordialmente
Alecrim


----------



## almufadado

Alecrim said:


> Número do contribuinte em inglês é: *Value added tax identification number*. Estive a pesquisar e encontrei esta informação num quadro de referência de vários países da Europa.
> Espero que ajude.
> Cordialmente
> Alecrim



Ou melhor dentro da União Europeia e apenas se refere ao IVA (Imposto de valor acrescentado = value added tax). 

Por outro lado, é usado em geral mais pelas empresas que fazem movimentos contabilísticos pan-europeus, com o intuito de fazer a compensação do IVA/VAT entre multiplos sistemas fiscais.

Em Portugal, esse número é:
o NIF -> Número de Identificação fiscal -.> pessoas singulares -> todos os cidadãos desde que possuam BI (Bilhete de identidade) ou documento de identificação do seu país de origem .
(O "cartão do cidadão" vai (irá?) substituir o "cartão de NIF")

o NIPC -> Número de Identificação de Pessoa colectiva -> as empresas


Esta diferença de tratamento no pagamento de impostos é porque cada sistema tem formas diferentes de identificar o cidadão para o efeito de pagar impostos.


Nos EUA o *Social Security number* (*SSN*) serve como número de identificação do contribuinte (taxpayer ID -> Tax ID)
*
Nos EUA* também existe o "Individual Taxpayer Identification Number" (ITIN) atribuido pelo IRS aos individuos que precisam desse número mas por serem estrangeiros não possuem (não lhes pode ser atribuido) o "Social Security Number" (SSN).


*No Reino Unido,* em termos de identificação para efeitos de pagamento de impostos perante a HMRC (his majesty revenue & customs)
http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/incometax/index.htm

Empresas 

"Employer Identification Number" -> IRS empresas 

*"Companies House Registration Number" or "Company Registration Number" ** (CRN)**-> IRS para corporações (Sociedades anónimas)
*
"Charity _registration number_" -> IRS para obras de caridade 

À parte as empresas e quem pode pedir o retorno do IVA ambém tem que ter :
"VAT number" -> para pagamento de IVA

Pessoal

"National Insurance number" -> para o IRS e a Segurança social (em termos literais é o "Número da segurança Social") 


Em Termos gerais em inglês pode-se dizer:

"taxpayer _identification number_" (tax id) -> Número de identificação de Contribuinte fiscal -> genérico

"individual taxpayer _identification number_" -> Número de identificação de Contribuinte fiscal pessoa singular  -> cidadãos individuais

"Business taxpayer _identification number_" -> Número de identificação de Contribuinte fiscal pessoa colectiva -> empresas 
Número de identificação de Contribuinte fiscal Empresarial 

(corrigam-me se estiver errado !)


----------



## Alecrim

Obrigada pelos esclarecimentos. Parece-me que está muito bem documentado sobre o assunto. Vou até imprimir a sua resposta.
Cordialmente
Alecrim


----------



## billinrio

At least for Brazil "taxpayer number" is the best translation for "contribuinte".


----------



## mglenadel

Pessoalmente, sempre que tenho que fazer esta tradução específica, eu uso termos gerais como "taxpayer registry number", exatamente por causa da disparidade entre os termos específicos de cada país.


----------



## billinrio

In that case, I would say "taxpayer registration (not registry) number".


----------



## mglenadel

So do.             .


----------



## billinrio

Personally, I would use "registration" since it is an adjective, that modifies "number", and not a noun (registry = a place of registration).   But then, we may be looking at a difference between UK and US English.


----------



## uchi.m

Sometimes _número _may refer to a code that includes not only figures, but also alphanumerical characters. What about *code *for _número_? 
_Taxpayer code_, perhaps?


----------



## mglenadel

[Taxpayer registry] number = the number on the list known as the 'taxpayer registry'.

Taxpayer registration number = the number under which the taxpayer was registered.

Both would be equally understandable, though I grant you that 'registration number' may be more universal.


----------



## billinrio

uchi.m said:


> Sometimes _número _may refer to a code that includes not only figures, but also alphanumerical characters. What about *code *for _número_?
> _Taxpayer code_, perhaps?



Not sure ....  the word "code" is a bit of a can of worms, with too many other connotations: 
"code" noun
1 a secret code: cipher, key; hieroglyphics; cryptogram.
2 a strict social code: morality, convention, etiquette, protocol, value system.
3 the penal code: law(s), rules, regulations; constitution, system.

My bank account number includes alphanumeric characters, but its still my "bank account number", and not my "bank code".


----------

